# Dog ate hard plastic toy



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

During the night my 8 month old Daisy ate a portion of a hard plastic toy that appeared to be made out of old tire but now that it's torn up, I see it wasn't. 

I didn't realize it until she made an 'ouch' sort of sound when pooping and I saw all the black plastic. She's had another good sized bm since then and it was 90% plastic. I THINK she's pooped it all out and there was no blood on the bm (med. brown bm) and no mucous. Some of the pieces were an inch long and sort of sharp! 

She's bugging my old dog, playing, eating and drinking fine and I've touched her tummy with no complaints. She has a vet appt. on Thursday for a recheck on a minor ear infection. 

She'll chew up anything we give her! She has a Kong toy she can't 'eat' and some true bones that she's worn down with her teeth but any toy, even Scooter's 9 year old favorites, are fair game. 

She's eating well and drinking well. I am concerned but as much as I've found in her BM, there couldn't be more than a tiny bit left, if any. 















Photo one shows underside that she ate. Photo two shows what the other side looks like. The toy is 'hollow/ one sided'. The bag is what I got out of her bm tho she did go out earlier and I was not near her and don't know if she had a bm or where it might be in our big back yard. 

Suggestions? Thoughts?

Here's the toy

http://www.amazon.com/PetQwerks-Jin...1402930313&sr=8-12&keywords=dog+toy+with+bell


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

I posted on Ask A Vet and he said to give her a few pieces of white bread to help move along anything that might be in the upper GI tract plus to check her gums for certain colors, watch for tummy issues for the next 72 hours. I called our vet (we have wellness insurance) and she said since Daisy has easily passed so much, that she'll probably be fine but we already have a visit set for Thursday. If anything seems to change, call and come in immediately. 

We were just out in the back yard to pee and Daisy ran all over and played ball with me. When we came in she attacked my old dog and bugged him for a few minutes before they both fell asleep. 

I've got to figure this gal out! A trip outside usually ends up with me digging a pine cone or stick out of her mouth. I'm going to have to find some toys that are absolutely unbreakable but that will satisfy her need to chew.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Look at this company: http://www.goughnuts.com/

Some of the large nylabone toys (hard ones) are really good too.

Glad things are going well for you! What a scare.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Am glad she is doing well.. one of my gals ate a big junk off of a ball as it was the only piece missing (3 inch piece),,, my vet said taking x rays was iffy if they would actually be able to see it or not more likely not to waste the money doing it,, same thing,, watch her for any distress, excess water drinking, vomiting, being lethargic, un able to poop... was his advice.. She did pass it on the 25th day after she ate it.. couldn't miss it since it was bright pink...


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Believe me, I won't relax for a day or so over this one! Anything not Kong or Nylabone has gone in the trash!


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Daisy just had supper and another BM. I only fed her about half what she usually gets at supper and fed her almost 2 hours early so I could 'see' her BM before it gets dark out. She had about 7 or 8 small plastic pieces that were the 'nubs' from the toy with no sharp edges. I am praying there are no more large pieces and she's going to be fine. No symptoms at all and still playful.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I used to dogsit for a dog who would swallow anything that wasn't nailed down. She literally had to be crated if you were going to the bathroom. It was insane (and she was a teenager at the time I used to watch her!). The vet always had her owners give a scoop of Metamucil in a ball of white bread, saying the metamucil would gel up around the foreign body and help it move along easier. She never needed surgery to get stuff out of her guts, so it must have worked... and this dog ate stuff like brillo pads.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

black kongs, elk antlers, deer antlers, center cut femur bones(beef) not split, whole femur bones.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

One of the vet tech just said this the other day. "I used to go crazy buying all the different toys for my dogs in the toy aisle. Now I go down the aisle and point to different toys and say, Nope, nope, not that one and certainly not that one. Now I leave the aisle without any toy." She was saying this as she was holding the intestines of a dog, while the vet was pulling rope toy strings and a piece of hard plastic toy ball out of the dog's intestinal blockage. I have to agree with her. I don't think there is any safe dog toy out there. Somewhere there will be a dog who make the toy unsafe. 

Pumpkin, Metamucil, or barium have all been used to help dogs pass a foreign object. One dog I know lived with a toy in its stomach for a year. The only sign this dog displayed was intermittent vomiting. We finally opened the dog up and it had a piece of plastic in its stomach; the owner went on vacations shortly after the surgery(dog still had stitches in it) and told boarding facility not to give the dog any toys. Yep the dog got a hold of a toy and had to have 2nd exploratory surgeries while the dog still had the stitches from the first surgery. 

Your dog will probably be fine. It sure is time consuming having to pick up all those tiny little pieces that they chew up. Much easier to pick them up in poo.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I got up at 5:45 and fed Daisy a full meal. She had a BM within minutes and it was the color of her dried food with a few small black flakes. Since Ask A Vet had said blood could present that way, I dug out the black flakes and made sure they were hard and didn't dissolve. She's very playful and silly this morning. The ONLY thing I've noticed is that she has licked her rear end a couple of times BUT during the first BM with all the large pieces of plastic, one was sticking out of her rear end and I had to gently pull it out. It probably irritated her. There is no raw looking spot, bloody spot or anything abnormal looking there. She only did it early a.m. prior to her feeding and BM. 

I happen to have a brand new container of Metamucil that my husband bought by accident, opened the minute he got home before I could tell him he'd purchased the wrong thing. No chance of a refund. I'm going to ask my vet about this!

We do have a center cut femur bone that she loves. It's so heavy but she ignores the smaller ones meant for her size and steals this one from the Lab. Going to look at the elk antlers, etc. I want this behavior under control because this was so upsetting for me. 

Our daughter had left her Husky pup at a facility a few years ago. They picked him up on their way back into town and put him into his crate in the basement and went to bed. Her husband heard the dog crying and went down to find the dog had a huge gash in his abdomen when a piece of metal had worked thru. Needless to say, the dog died before a vet could be reached middle of the night. That's all I could think of when I realized Daisy had eaten this toy!


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

It's been 48 hours since Daisy pooped out the hard plastic. I've checked every BM since. She hasn't had any plastic since the flakes 2 days ago and her BM's are the color of her food with no blood or mucous. No symptoms, very playful, eating and drinking well, running around and tormenting my older dog at times. Ask A Vet said to monitor for 72 hours in case of perforation but I think we're safe to say she's okay. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Final Update: It's been almost 4 full days and Daisy is fine. She saw the vet for an ear recheck today and they checked her for worms, gave her a lyme vaccine and another odd (leprosy) vaccine, did full blood panel, the works for $0. We have Banfield's Wellness Insurance for $24.95 a month. Doc checked her very well and pronounced her 'doing great'.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

woohooo that is good news


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

dianetavegia said:


> another odd (leprosy) vaccine


lepto vaccine, maybe? as in leptospirosis


----------

